
The complicated Kafka release process - programd
https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/KAFKA/Release+Process
======
programd
I post this as an example of a major project's release process in hopes of
spurring some discussion about what should and should not be a good release
process.

Please note that my goal is not to criticize Kafka - which has a lot of
history and accumulated technical debt - but rather to get some perspective on
what should be best practices for managing releases in our new and shiny age
of DevOps.

For the record Kafka is great and I've used it in production, so they are
clearly doing a lot of things right.

